# Amazon



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

FYI I Just found 3 5/8 and 4 5/8 self feed Irwin and Dewalt self feed bits for 30$ and 37$ a piece


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheap! Irwin was good, if that's USA made, that is smoking!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

